# Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause



## hkkleemann (29. Apr. 2013)

Nach vielen kleineren und größeren Umbauten (die Alben aktualisiere ich gerade) steht es nun fest. Wie ziehen um und die Teichlebewesen kommen mit. Es soll ein schöner gemütlicher Garten werden mit reichlichen Wasserflächen. 
Mich würde natürliche eure Empfehlung interessieren! Also gebt es mir, ich habe hier schon so oft Beiträge enteckt, in denen plötzlich Blickpunkte aufkamen, die vorher einfach nicht bedacht wurden. 

Schaut euch doch mal meinen derzeitigen Plan an. Ich beabsichtige unter dem Sonnendeck wollte ich eine Pumpenkammer erstellen, dort sollen dann die Rohre (100er KG?) von zwei Bodenabläufen und vom Skimmer jeweils mit Zugschieber einlaufen, ... so weit so gut. Irgendwie muss/soll das Wasser gefiltert (UVC, Spaltsieb, Biofilter (3 Kammer)) dann oben an der Terrasse ein Wasserspiel speißen und über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich fließen. Vorschläge?


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans,
welches Volumen soll der Teich den haben und was willst du langfrsitig darin halten?

Ich bin zwischenzeitlich von einem Bachlauf abgekommen, da er sehr starke Temperaturschwankungen verursacht. Das mögen Fische nicht so gerne.

Gibt es einen Grund dafür nicht gleich auf einen Schwerkraftfilter zu setzen?


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans,
das sieht ja nach einem wohl geplanten Projekt aus. Bei der Größe habe ich fast den Eindruck, dass über die unterirdische Leitung der Effekt der vom Jörg diskutierten Temperaturerhöhung kein Thema ist, noch dazu, wo der Wasserlauf vermutlich zu einem guten Teil unterhalb Terassen- bzw. Wegeniveau verläuft.
Aus dem Blickpunkt eines Koiteich-Halters ist Dein Entwurf keine optimale Lösung (so denn der Bachlauf als Filter herhalten soll), aber das kam mir nicht so vor, als ob Du das wolltest ? Ich sehe keine Probleme mit Deinem Entwurf. Ein paar Details mehr würde ich begrüßen (Fische, Anspruch an Wasserqualität, Bepflanzung, Filterung?). Ich bin nämlich überhaupt nicht neugierig... .


----------



## hkkleemann (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo und guten Morgen Jörg und Rolf!
Danke erst mal für das erste Feedback. Nach viel Arbeit, Geld und Zeit im gemieteten Domizil stand nun trotz "falschem" Alter ein Eigenheim auf der Liste. So konnten wir uns auch in Sachen Garten / Teich etwas austoben. Es stellte sich heraus, dass in meiner Tanzgruppe ein Landschaftsgestalter ist uns kam es zu diesem - meiner Meinung nach - tollen Entwurf.
Bisher ist im Teich eine Pumpe, die über einen UVC --> CompactSieve II --> Biofilter --> Pflanzen-Teich, dass Wasser in den Bachlauf gibt, der dann eben im Teich endet. 
D.h. auch im neuen Gelände ist der Bachlauf nicht der Filter für den Teich, wäre auch unschön und würde nicht funktionieren, denn im Teich sind/werden auch Kois sein, derer 10, 3 Blauorfen, die ich gerne auf 7 vergrößern würde, 5 Nasen, 3 Gründlinge, 2 __ Sonnenbarsche, Edelkrebse, __ Molche, __ Moderlieschen. Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen.  
Pflanzen, also ich habe 3 Seerosen, evtl. werden es 5, denn ich finde es eine prima Möglichkeit für Schatten und Schutz und optisch ansprechend, zusätzlich wird ein Sonnensegel drüber kommen, vermutlich kein Laubschutznetz, dazu aber mehr in aktuellen Bildern wenn ich wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin und ohne Krücken laufen darf. 
Ansonsten habe ich neben __ Schilf für den Bachlauf, __ Wasserlinsen (die ich evtl. weglasse), __ Wasserminze, Dotterblumen, .... alles mögliche.
Auch im neuen Teich soll daher eine reiche Pflanzenwelt ihren Platz finden. Meine Vorstellung ist die, dass entlang der runden sichelartigen Seite links verschiedene Pflanzstufen eingeplant werden sollten (Vorschläge? Korrekturen?), die rechte Seite soll teilweise einen Pflanzrand haben, im Bereich des Bacheinlaufs, könnte ich mir ein Moorbeet vorstellen? Sonst soll es rechts und entlang des Sonnendecks gerade tief herunter gehen. Dachte an ca. 2 / 2,5 m. Eine Leiter vom Sonnendeck soll uns den Einstieg erleichtern. 
Wie gesagt unter dem Sonnendeck sollte reichlich platz sein für Pumpenkammer. Evtl. könnte dort auch UVC, Compactsieve, Biofilter Platz finden, aber dann müsste ich eine weitere Kammer einplanen, um nach dem Biofilter das Wasser in die Quelle in Höhe der Terasse zu pumpen. Da bin ich noch unschlüssig was geht, was geht nicht, was macht mehr oder weniger Sinn.  Höhenunterschied zwischen Teich und Quellstein ist ca. 1,5 Meter.
Ja, der Bachlauf wird entlang der Terasse und dem Weg (dort relativ flach) fließen. 

Danke euch schon mal für eure Ideen, Vorschläge und Kritikpunkte. 

LG,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Also um das etwas besser zu formulieren: Ich beabsichtige so weit möglich nur eine Pumpe einzusetzen, aber dazu müsste ich alles wie Jörg schon schrieb auf Schwerkraft Prinzip setzen. 
Dazu wiederum müsste ich wohl die Grube unter dem Sonnendeck entsprechend tief machen, damit alle Baugruppen entsprechend durchflossen werden und anschließend in einem Becken enden von wo ich sie in den Quellstein (o.ä.) fördern möchte. 
Für Angaben zu Mindesttiefen, Breiten, ... oder generellen Vorschlägen zur Umsetzung bin ich natürlich dankbar.
Guddi an / für meine Frau: Von dem ganzen Technikkram soll halt auch nix zu sehen sein.


----------



## Harald (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans,
die geplante Anlage finde ich vom Optischen her absolut ansprechend, allerdings habe ich beim Bachlauf ähnliche Bedenken, wie Jörg.
Bei Sonneneinstrahlung wird er wie eine Heizung wirken, darüber hinaus bedeutet eher auch einen erhöhten Pflegeaufwand.
Wir hatten bei uns auch ursprünglichen einen kurzen Bachlauf mit niedriger Fließgeschwindigkeit. Schön fand ich ihn nur im ersten Jahr. Danach musste ich ständig an ihm nacharbeiten, weil die im Bachlauf eingesetzten Pflanzen stark wuchsen und die Wurzeln der Pflanzen dafür sorgten, dass der Bachlauf "verstopfte".


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans,
die Filterung vom Hauptteich würde ich mitsamt dem Filter mit einer extra Pumpe in Schwerkraft betreiben.
Dort kann dann eine verbrauchsgünstige Pumpe eingesetzt werden, die viel Wasser durch den Filter bringt.

Der Bachlauf kann mit einer kleineren Pumpe nach Bedarf laufen.

Pflanzzonen sind schön aber du solltest auf viele Stufen wegen dem größeren Volumen verzichten.
Ich habe auch schon welche zurückgebaut, damit die Sicht frei wird und sich mehr Volumen ergibt.


----------



## Zacky (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Wenn sich der Besatz auf die Anzahl und Arten der besagten Fische beschränkt, braucht es keinen großen Filter. Wenn es finanziell machbar ist, würde ich dann schon auf einen kleinen Trommelfilter mit Biostufe zurückgreifen. Es braucht ja kein ganz großer Trommler, wie bei einem sterilen Koiteich sein.

Die Sache mit den Pflanzzonen ist schon vielseits besprochen worden. Man kann auch viele Pflanzen später in Pflanztaschen unterbringen, die zudem die Uferkante "begrünt". Wenn du nur mit einer Pumpe arbeiten willst, kannst du deinen Bauchlauf auch mit einem Bypass versehen, so dass ein größerer Teil direkt in den Teich gepumpt wird und der Rest zum Bachlauf geschickt wird. Das mit dem Erwärmen und Pflegeaufwand ist sicherlich schon richtig, aber es ist händelbar.

Zur Teichtiefe würde ich mindestens auf 1,50-1,75m gehen. Einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer auf Schwerkraft würde ich definitiv einplanen. Die Anordnung des Skimmers würde ich wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Oberflächen-Einströmrichtung des Bachlaufes in die kleine Bucht bei der Maßeinheit 1,62 setzen.

Viel Spaß beim bauen ich finde die Planungskizze schon sehr schön.


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo und guten Morgen!
Danke für all die bisherigen Antworten. Da ich ja dank Achillessehnen Abriss nicht wie geplant loslegen kann, werde ich alle Arbeiten sowieso etwas auf das "Nötigste" beschränken müssen. 
D.h. ob der Bachlauf schon dieses Jahr realisiert wird ist erst mal fraglich. 
Ich muss also Teichgrube, Pumpenkammer und ... je nachdem wie ich nun filtern will, eine weitere/größere Grube o.ä. umsetzen. 
@Zacky: Hättest du spontan einen "kleinen Trommelfilter" als Vorschlag? Habe zwar hier schon den ein oder anderen Selbstbau Beitrag gesehen, aber fertig sind die ja doch eher recht teuer dachte ich? 
Wo würdest du den einen Bodenablauf positionieren? Durch die Buchten war ich ja fast schon geneigt drei BAs einzuplanen. 
Den Skimmer hätte ich aus "einfacher" Montage vermutlich in der unteren Ecke neben dem Sonnendeck positioniert, wäre aber wohl weniger günstig, sonst hättest du nicht die rechte Bucht ausgewählt.  
Welcher Skimmer wäre zu empfehlen?
Sowohl BAs als auch Skimmer wollte ich mit 100er KGs zur Pumpenkammer führen. Passt, oder? 

LG und schönen Feiertag,
Hans


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans.

Einen Vorschlag für einen Trommelfilter habe ich jetzt so nicht, finde aber die "Volkstrommler"-Serie KC noch im Vergleich ganz günstig. Ok gut, ganz billig sind die nun auch nicht, wäre aber vielleicht eine kleine feine kompakte Komplettfilteranlage. Aber das ist natürlich wieder ein ordentliches Stück Technik, die vielleicht auch etwas überdimensioneirt sein kann.

Zum Selbstbautrommelfilter kann ich nix sagen, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne. sry.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch noch einmal deine Skizze angeschaut und gehe jetzt davon aus, dass ich das mit deinem letzten Beitrag richtig verstanden habe, das das Sonnendeck nicht über dem Teich schwebt, sondern zur Gänze ein Bauwerk ist.

Das ist ja völlig OK, aber aus strömungstechnischer Sicht eher kontraproduktiv, da die unteren Ecken an der Terrasse recht schmal und eng sind. Die Ecken wird man sehr schwer durchströmen können, was zu Ablagerungen führen kann. Da muss man dann überlegen, ob man sogar dann zwei Skimmer in jede Ecke neben der Terrasse baut. Der Bachlauf treibt Dir den Dreck wahrscheinlich genau in diese Ecken und wenn es da nicht entsorgt wird, sinkt es früher oder später dort zu Boden oder sammelt sich halt unschön Dreck an.

Allerdings mag es dann schon wieder Sinn machen, dass dort dann der Skimmer wäre. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die Terrasse in dieser Ecke über dem Wasser schwebt und der Teich dort wieder eine runde Verbindung zur anderen Seite hat. Daher auch der Gedanke an dem Standort des Skimmers in der oben besagten "Bucht". Denn so würde das Wasser vom Bachlauf eine Oberflächenrotation erzeugen und den Schmutz zum Skimmer "transportieren".

Zu den Bodenabläufen, denke ich schon, dass bei deinem Besatz ein Bodenablauf reichen würde, da der Schmutzeintrag durch die Fische eher normal sein wird. Auch hättest du bei mehreren BA's wieder das Problem, dass ja jeder BA mit 110er Rohr mit der Vorfilterkammer verbunden wäre. Da du aber auch nur mit 1 Pumpe arbeiten willst, müsste die wiederum so leistungsstark sein, dass sie die 3 Rohre vom BA und das 1 Rohr vom Skimmer unter Sog setzt. Dann bräuchten wir schnell mal so 30.000 l/h Umwälzrate durch die Pumpe.
Ich denke mal, dass ist nicht in deinem Sinne. Mehrere BA auf einer Pumpe verlieren dann halt die Effizienz im Einsatzradius. So dann lieber 1 BA und 1 Skimmer - und dann sinnvoll angelegte Unterwasser-Einströmdüsen die eine Rotation am Teichgrund unterstützen.

Zum Skimmer auf Schwerkraft würde ich das Standardmodell empfehlen, was bei den meisten Händler so um die 30,-€ kostet.

Und ja, alle "Schmutzablässe" wie BA und Skimmer in 110er Rohr verlegen, aber auch jedes einzeln zur Filterkammer schicken. Wenn deine Technikkammer groß genug ist kannst du in Schwerkraft auch mit Siebpatronen arbeiten, damit du dann wirklich erst in der letzten Kammer mit recht energie-sparenden Pumpen alles wieder zurück beförderst.

 ...schon wieder viel zu viel auf einmal geschrieben...


----------



## hkkleemann (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo und frohe Pfingsten,
sorry für die späte Reaktion vor allem bzgl. der ausführlichen Antwort von dir Zacky! Du schreibst - für meinen Geschmack - nie zu viel! Nur weiter so.  
Du hast es richtig verstanden mit dem Sonnendeck. Es wird komplett rundum gemauert. Dazu nehme ich Schalungssteine. Daher auch die Idee evtl. einen BA und zwei Skimmer (je einer an der Wandseite zur Filterkammer) zu montieren. 
Ideen habe ich viele, aber ich war bisher etwas "blind" was meinen aktuell vorhandenen CS II angeht. Der lässt sich ja - wenn ich das richtig sehe - nicht mehr nutzen, da er nur für gepumpte Systeme in Frage kommt. Oder hat da schon jemand mal gebastelt und das Teil umgebaut? 

Bräuchte da wohl doch noch mal so was wie "wachrütteln" um hier nicht in falschen Richtungen zu denken. 
So langsam läuft mir die Zeit etwas weg mit meinem zögerlichen nur im Kopf ablaufenden Planungen. 

Danke & LG, Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Muss ja gleich nochmal direkt nachhaken. Zacky hat mir geschrieben "... dann lieber 1 BA und 1 Skimmer - und dann sinnvoll angelegte Unterwasser-Einströmdüsen die eine Rotation am Teichgrund unterstützen...."

Wie würde sich denn am "besten" dieses anlegen von Unterwasser-Einströmdüsen umsetzen lassen? Das würde doch eigentlich bedeuten, dass ich hier weitere Pumpen betreiben muss, die dann "einfach" nahe des Teichbodens ¿ (Ironie) sitzen und entlang der gewünschten Rotation ausblasen? Sorry, bin sicher das es so nicht gemeint war. 

Rohrauslässe, aus der Filterkammer kommend, in "regelmäßigen" Abständen am Teich entlang in einer Tiefe von ??? die entsprechend ausgerichtet ausströmen? Welche Pumpe? Welche Leistung?


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallöle.

Der CS II ist leider nur für eine gepumpte Version nutzbar. 

Der Umbau/Aufbau als Schwerkraftfilteranlage würde dazu dienen, dass Du eigentlich nur eine Pumpe benötigst und trotz allem alles bedienen könntest, was Du so planst.
Mein Hinweis auf nur 1 Skimmer und 1 BA ging darauf hinaus, dass du ja über genügend Sogwirkung verfügen musst. Der BA und der Skimmer werden normal mit 110er Rohr angeschlossen, je Rohr bekommst Du im absoluten Optimum 15.000 l/h durch, realistisch wohl eher 10.000-12.000 l/h. Also landen wir bei etwa 20.000 l/h Ümwälzrate. Ein weiterer Skimmer, der durchaus auf Grund der gemauerten Terrasse auch Sinn machen würde, hat dann aber nochmal 10-12.000 l/h Fördervolumen, was bewegt werden muss, damit eben der Sog entsteht.

Für den Durchsatz von dann etwa 30.000 l/h braucht es schon eine gut dimensionierte Filterung, die auch das Volumen im Durchfluss schafft. Man könnte dann mit einer Rohrpumpe arbeiten, die 30.000 l/h Förderleistung aufbringt. Nur ist die Förderhöhe etwas geringer, so dass dein Bachlauf nicht zu hoch liegen darf.

Im Grunde genommen könnte man die Rohrpumpe (meist 75/110er Anschluss) nutzen und alles über ein System aus Rohren verteilen. Soviel wäre es ja nun auch nicht, denn man bräuchte einen Zulauf für den Bachlauf und dann 2-3 Einströmdüsen im Teich. Die lassen sich auch einfach durch Rohrleitungen (Folienflansche mit zusätzlich gesteckten PVC-Winkeln) realisieren. Um es kurz zu machen, wäre eine Verteilung über 110er Rohr (T-Sücke) reduziert auf 4 x 63mm Rohrleitungen möglich, alles mit Kugelhähnen separat regelbar gemacht, und es wäre nur eine leistungsstärkere Pumpe im Einsatz.

Die Einströmdüsen sollten etwa 1m über Teichboden sein oder halt mittig (Wasseroberfläche/Teichgrund) je nach tatsächlicher Tiefe.

Das mit den Einströmdüsen kann dann etwa so aussehen.
   

BA, Skimmer 1, Skimmer 2 ---> US III ---> Biofilter ---> Pumpenkammer ---> Verteiler 110 / auf 4 x 63mm

Das wäre jetzt so mein Vorschlag.

Wenn US III nicht gewünscht ist, dann bleibt nur noch die Sipa als Schwerkraftvorfilter, der aber eine eigene Spülpumpe benötigen würde.


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hi Zacky, witzig, gerade hatte ich mal wieder Ruhe um über Teich-Technik nachzudenken. 
Die Skizze von mir kann ich demnach gleich wieder etwas ändern ... Moment. Danke schon mal! 

So hier mal die etwas angepasste Skizze. Erklärungen, der lila umrandete Bereich ist mit einer Tiefe von 2 Meter geplant. 2. BA und 2. Skimmer, möchte ich zumindest schon mal "vorsehen", damit ich nicht nächstes Jahr gleich wieder buddeln muss.  
Ich möchte die BAs von unten in die Kammer einführen, nach oben führen (zum Reinigen) und seitlich dann an der entsprechenden Höhe über Zugschieber in einen IBC führen. 
So weit ok und nachvollziehbar?

Auslauf hatte ich mir auch so vorgestellt, dass ich das Einlaufrohr mittels T-Stücken und Kugelhähnen entsprechend verteile. So dass ich z.B. im Winter auch den Bachlauf komplett tot lege und nur noch über die Einströmleitungen Wasser befürdere. 
An welcher Stelle im Rohr wäre dann die Pumpe ideal? 

Danke & Gruß,
Hans


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Erklärungen, der lila umrandete Bereich ist mit einer Tiefe von 2 Meter geplant. 2. BA und 2. Skimmer, möchte ich zumindest schon mal "vorsehen", damit ich nicht nächstes Jahr gleich wieder buddeln muss.



...das ist eine gute Idee...aber...wenn die Rohre eingebaut sind, dann stehen sie unter Wasser und da solltest du gelegentlich die Leitungen öffnen bzw. wechseln, damit das darin stehende Wasser nicht unnötig gammelt...soll z.Bsp. heißen: den einen Tag BA 1 und Skimmer 1 und den anderen Tag BA 2 und Skimmer 2...je nachdem wie hoch die Pumpenleistung und das Vorfilterkonzept dann ist, gehen auch beide BA und ein Skimmer und dann den Skimmer ab & zu mal wechseln, mal den auf und dann wieder den auf...



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Ich möchte die BAs von unten in die Kammer einführen, nach oben führen (zum Reinigen) und seitlich dann an der entsprechenden Höhe über Zugschieber in einen IBC führen.
> So weit ok und nachvollziehbar?



...nachvollziehbar...und ich würde dafür vielleicht sogar einen 45°-T-Stück-Abgang zum IBC samt weiteren 45° oder 3x15°Winkel verwenden...jeden einzelnen Zulauf über Zugschieber...Wozu soll der IBC dienen? Dann als Pumpenkammer für den Einsatz des Compactsieve II oder als Sammel- und Beruhigungskammer?



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Auslauf hatte ich mir auch so vorgestellt, dass ich das Einlaufrohr mittels T-Stücken und Kugelhähnen entsprechend verteile. So dass ich z.B. im Winter auch den Bachlauf komplett tot lege und nur noch über die Einströmleitungen Wasser befürdere.
> An welcher Stelle im Rohr wäre dann die Pumpe ideal?



Alle Rücklaufe über Kugelhähne regelbar, dann kannst du den Bachlauf zum Winter abschalten. Richtig.

Also wenn Du jetzt über reine Schwerkraft bis zum Ende der Filterstrecke arbeitest, kommt die Pumpe in bzw. hinter die letzte Kammer und drückt das Wasser in das 110er Hauptrohr.

Also wir müssen uns nur einig werden mit welchen Filtermodulen du abschließend filtern willst. 

Vorfilterung: 

- Compactsieve II: als vorgepumpte Version, dann muss der Hauptfilter auf Niveau des Bachlaufes sein und deine Einströmdüsen würden über Schwerkraft zurücklaufen

- Ultrasieve III in Halbschwerkraft, also Pumpe hinter dem US III, dann muss der Hauptfilter über Wasserniveau (Teich sein) und mind. etwas höher als der Bachlauf, damit Wasser wieder alleine zurück fließt - ähnlich CS II Filteraufbau

- IBC als Vorfilter (mit Siebpatrone/n), dann kommt direkt danach der Hauptfilter auf Wasserniveau und die Pumpe hinten dran und speist dann das 110er Verteilrohr

Habe ich mich noch verständlich ausgedrückt!? Ansonsten versuche ich das mal zu skizzierem!?


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Mensch Zacky, das ging ja wieder flott. Ich denke du hast top erklärt und ich schlage vor ich versuche mich mal mit der Skizze gemäß deinen Ausführungen, du könntest dann die evtl. falsch verstandenen Punkte noch mal kommentieren? 

Da ich so direkt nicht alles auf einmal realisieren kann, wollte ich den IBC als Sammelkammer aller Einläufe, von dort (vorerst) mit einer Pumpe über den CSII und dann in die 4 verschiedenen Kammern (grobe matten, feinere matten, bewegtes Helix, ruhendes helix), von dort per weiterer Pumpe (Notlösung!!!) dann wieder in den Teich, bzw. Bachlauf + Einströmrohre. Geht das so als "Notlösung"? 

Final würde ich gerne den IBC lassen, aber den CSII durch USIII ersetzen, die erste Pumpe im IBC fällt dann weg und - so wie von dir beschrieben - am Ende der Filterkette eine Rohrpumpe ins 110er Rohr und von dort in die einzelnen Stränge verteilt. Sollte ich hierzu am Ende der Filterkette noch einen weiteren Sammelbehälter (IBC) einplanen? (Grund: evtl unterschiedliche reale Pumpleistungen im Anfangs- bzw. Notlösungsbetrieb puffern).

LG und schönen Abend!!!


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

 Man tut, was man kann! 



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Da ich so direkt nicht alles auf einmal realisieren kann, wollte ich den IBC als Sammelkammer aller Einläufe, von dort (vorerst) mit einer Pumpe über den CSII und dann in die 4 verschiedenen Kammern (grobe matten, feinere matten, bewegtes Helix, ruhendes helix), von dort per weiterer Pumpe (Notlösung!!!) dann wieder in den Teich, bzw. Bachlauf + Einströmrohre. Geht das so als "Notlösung"?


 
Als Notlösung über den Compactsieve II geht das schon, aber bedenke, dass in dem Fall das Wasser theoretisch von alleine hinten rauslaufen sollte. Das Problem wird/kann dann sein, dass die Pumpe vor dem CS II mehr oder auch weniger Wasser einspeist und die Pumpe hinten am Filterende entweder schneller raus pumpt oder halt zu langsam. Pumpt sie zu schnell, läuft sie ggf. trocken - läuft sie zu langsam, läuft Dir die letzte Kammer über.




hkkleemann schrieb:


> Final würde ich gerne den IBC lassen, aber den CSII durch USIII ersetzen, die erste Pumpe im IBC fällt dann weg und - so wie von dir beschrieben - am Ende der Filterkette eine Rohrpumpe ins 110er Rohr und von dort in die einzelnen Stränge verteilt. Sollte ich hierzu am Ende der Filterkette noch einen weiteren Sammelbehälter (IBC) einplanen? (Grund: evtl unterschiedliche reale Pumpleistungen im Anfangs- bzw. Notlösungsbetrieb puffern).


 
In dem Fall, also den Austausch von CS II mit US III ist es dann leider ähnlich. Beim US III steht die Pumpe lediglich hinter dem Vorfilter.

Ich bezweifel mal, dass man es so einwandfrei hinbekommen kann, dass genau die Menge Wasser die rein kommt, auch gleichmäßig wieder raus geht.

Also soll heißen, dass das System im Moment nur mit einer Siebpatrone funktionieren kann, so dass Du dann am Ende der Filterstrecke nur mit einer Pumpe arbeiten musst.

Eine Siebpatrone ist in entsprechender Größe und Durchlassgeschwindigkeit noch etwas billiger als der US III. Das hat jedoch den Haken das Du eine zusätzliche Spülpumpe brauchst. :?

Ich habe gerade mal die Idee, ob es auch so in etwa ginge...

Du kommst mit den 4 Rohren in dem IBC an - von dort verbindest du den IBC mit dem US III - hinten am US III hängt eine Pumpe dran mit ~ mind. 20.000 l/h - die Pumpe speist deine Filterkammern - nach Durchlauf in den Kammern läuft das Wasser in eine leere Kammer, von wo aus du die 3 Einläufe im Teich bedienst, die unter Wasserlinie sind, via Schwerkraft, nur mit Zugschieber versehen - dazu eine kleine Pumpe, die ausschließlich den Bachlauf bedient. So würde Dir in keinem Fall die letzte Kammer leer laufen und auch nicht überlaufen. Das wäre jetzt nur mal so eine Idee. Auch wäre damit gewährleistet, dass du die Bachlaufpumpe im Winter einfach raus nimmst und den Bachlauf so einfach deaktivierst.

Vielleicht können auch noch ein paar erfahrene User sich mal zu meinen Gedanken äußern und sagen, ob das so ausreichen und fünktionieren würde. Diese Idee wäre vielleicht die derzeit günstigste für Dich, da mit wenig Umbauarbeit der US III eingebunden werden kann.

:beten


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

 Da war ich leider etwas zu langsam mit meiner Skizze zum aktuell geplanten System. ABER: Die Idee von dir, also im Prinzip ja auch meine favorisierte Lösung für die Zukunft, bzw. sobald die evtl. verfügbare Kohle etwas greifbarer ist (Hausbau), mit der Abwandlung dreier Rohre an die Einströmdüsen und eine separate Pumpe (z.B. meine aktuell vorhandene) für den Bachlauf klingt sehr gut. 
Ich habe natürlich auch nichts dagegen, wenn noch andere was dazu schreiben, ich denke mal beim aktuellen Stand sind absolute No-Go's schon dank dir ausgefiltert, dürfte also ein gewisses Niveau haben, oder? 

Trotz allem mal meine Skizze: (da stellt sich mir nun echt schon die Frage, ob ich nicht doch gleich den US III und eine entsprechend starke Pumpe besorge um deine letzte Idee zu realisieren?).


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Zu deiner Skizze nochmal die Anmerkung...

...vom Prinzip sicherlich irgendwie machbar, jedoch sollten dann die Filterkammern (Matten pp.) mind. genauso hoch sein, wie dein Teichniveau!...denn bei einem Pumpenausfall der hinteren Pumpe, laufen die Filter einfach über und dein Teich leer......von daher, dann eher die Kammer genauso hoch wie Wasserniveau!...Solltest du bei dieser Anordnung bleiben, müssen meiner Meinung nach die Einläufe in den Filter auch nach unten - ins untere Drittel...die Überläufe dann wieder etwa mittig, je nach Wasserstand im Filter...das lässt sich halt vorher schlecht berechnen...

...aber wie gesagt, das Risiko der ungeleichen Pumpenleistung, auch der Rohrquerschnitte etc. und damit einhergehenden möglichen Senkung des Fördervolumens ist nicht außer Acht zu lassen...


----------



## hkkleemann (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hmmm Schlimm, immer baue ich mir einen Fehler ein. So also "eher" denkbar. Wie gesagt "Notlösung". Mache auch gleich mal die Skizze mit US III und Rohrpumpe.


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

 ...das sieht schon viel besser aus...

Jetzt würde sich ja nur noch beim US III die Aufstellhöhe und der Standort der Pumpe ändern.


----------



## hkkleemann (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Ja das klingt doch mal gut. Danke dir. Es gibt also wohl bald Licht am Horizont. Suche gerade schon mal nach einer evtl Rohrpumpe für die finale Lösung, wäre die hier zu stark? http://www.hanako-koi.de/Pondlife-Master-ECO-XL-45000-Rohrpumpe-Teichpumpe.html
Von der Watt-Zahl mal abgesehen. 
Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Biostufen aus der Serie Pondlife CBF 350 geeignet sind oder ob ich Matten und Helix doch lieber in Regentonnen packen sollte.


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Ich denke, dass eine kleinere Pumpe ausreichend wäre. Durch den US III gehen später auch nur max. 30 l/h durch. Je nach Förderhöhe und Leistung denke ich, dass eine 20.000-25.000 l/h Rohrpumpe reichen würde. Aber ob das der CBF-Filter im Durchlauf schafft, glaube ich eher nicht. Da wären recht viele Umbauten nötig, da die Durchflussmenge von 20-25.000 l durch 2 x 110er Rohrverbindung zwischen den Filtern gerade mal so durchgeht. Zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung.

Es können sich ja mal noch ein paar nette user melden, die vielleicht andere oder ähnliche Ideen haben. :beten


----------



## hkkleemann (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

So müsste es ja dann mit dem US III und einer Rohrpumpe aussehen, oder? :beten


----------



## Zacky (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*


----------



## hkkleemann (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo und guten Morgen, 
IBCs werde ich mal via Internet organisieren. Die sind preislich ok, aber die Angaben gereinigt und gespült sind mir dann doch etwas unsicher. Wie habt ihr die evtl. noch mal zusätzlich in Eigenregie gereinigt, damit ganz sicher keine (chemischen) Rückstände mehr drin sind? 

Regentonnen (300l) gibt es bei einem Händler in der Nähe zu ca. 30 Euro pro Stück, denke das ist ein akzeptabler Preis, oder?

Folien-Flansche bereiten mir - weil neues Gewerk - doch noch Gedanken. 
BA's fixiere ich ja mit Zement im Boden, der eine Skimmer wird ja durch die Wand (Schalsteine) geführt und dürfte auch gut sitzen. Aber der zweite Skimmer und die Einströmdüsen sind ja so geplant, dass sie bei ca. 80cm unter der Wasserlinie seitlich die Folie durchdringen. 
Dahinter ist aber dann nur Erdreich. D.h. ja dann eigentlich, dass in dieser Höhe ein Rohr/mehrere Rohre quer verlaufen nur von dem Fließ bedeckt, dann käme schon die Folie. 
Sollten die Rohre mit Zement bedeckt werden? Wie ist das mit den Stellen an denen die Flansche letztendlich sitzen? 
Erst mal die Folie ohne die Flansche z.T. mit Wasser füllen, alles setzen lassen und dann die Flansche anbringen? Bzgl. dieser Arbeiten wäre ich für evtl. Hinweise bzgl. der besseren/sinnvollen Vorgehensweise sehr dankbar. Ich versuche leider erst mal alles mögliche in Gedanken und auf dem Papier durchzuplanen, bevor ich etwas bestelle/kaufe oder einfach mal drauflos grabe. Zumal ich ja bis Mitte/Ende Juni eh noch nix in der Hinsicht tun darf. 

Danke & LG,
Hans


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans,

wir haben unsere IBC mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt und dann noch ein paar Tage Ausdünsten lassen.

Zur Not kann man ja den Hochdruckreiniger auch noch mit Warmwasser füttern. 

Gsd waren unsere "nur" mit Calcium gefüllt.....................


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo Hans.

Wir haben es mit den IBC genauso gehandhabt, wie Olaf "OlliP". Laut Verkäufer waren sie gereinigt, haben dennoch ganz schön gestunken. In unseren IBC sollen sauer eingelegte Gurken drin gewesen sein und so haben sie auch gerochen. Also alles 2-3 gekärchert und ausdünsten lassen.

Vielleicht kann der Verkäufer euch ja sagen, was drin gewesen ist, wenn es "Lebensmitel" gewesen sind, dann stellt das kein sooo großes Problem dar, bei chemischen Zeugs hätte ich vielleicht auch Bedenken.

Die Sache mit den Rohren, Flanschen für Skimmer und Einläufe ist natürlich ohne echte Betonwand deutlich aufwändiger. :? In dem Fall wäre die Frage an Dich gestellt, wieviel Aufwand magst du betreiben!? Wenn die Beckenwand nicht komplett umläufig aus Schalsteinen gemacht wird, würde ich die Sandwand zusätzlich mit Zementmörtel/Betonmörtel/Drahtgewebe abziehen, damit Dir da nix rauskrümelt. Das muss dann aber auch entpsrechend dick sein. Die Folienflansche kommen schon direkt auf die Rohre, eingeklebt/abgedichtet und alles sollte fix & fertig sein, wenn die Folie reingelegt wird. 

Dann kannst du natürlich die Folie erst einmal mit Wasser fluten und sich setzen und ziehen lassen. Wenn Du es nicht ganz soll voll machst, also unterhalb der Flansche bleibst, kann das Wasser auch drin bleiben und du bekommst halt nasse Füsse. Außer die Bodenabläufe, die werden natürlich gleich eingeklebt und abgedichtet...geht natürlich auch später, wenn du das Wasser wieder raus pumpst.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



Zacky schrieb:


> Je nach Förderhöhe und Leistung denke ich, dass eine 20.000-25.000 l/h Rohrpumpe reichen würde.





hkkleemann schrieb:


> So müsste es ja dann mit dem US III und einer Rohrpumpe aussehen, oder?



Ich hoffe nicht, dass die Rohrpumpe direkt hinter dem US III angebaut werden soll.
Das geht nämlich nicht.
Ich habe mich damit lange beschäftigen müssen und von meinem Teichplaner diverse Klatschen bekommen, da ich auch eine Rohrpumpe an den US III anschließen wollte.
Aber eine Rohrpumpe zieht wesentlich mehr Wasser, als durch ein 63er Ausgang durch geht. 
Fazit: die Pumpe saugt Luft an und geht kaputt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit eine Rohrpumpe einzubinden hieße, der US III müßte beschädigt werden.
Man säge ein 160er Loch in den Boden des US III, und mache in einem reichlichen Bogen einen ausreichend tiefen Schacht unter/neben dem US III wo dann die Rohrpumpe rein kommt.

 

So wurde es mir erklärt und da ich meinen US III definitiv nicht beschädigen wollte, hab ich keine Rohrpumpe genommen. Hab da bischen an den Wiederverkaufswert gedacht 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder......also wäre nur eine einfache trocken aufstellbare Pumpe sinnvoll...


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...also wäre nur eine einfache trocken aufstellbare Pumpe sinnvoll...



Korrekt 

Ich kann Dir diese Pumpe empfehlen http://www.teichhandel-24.de/Teichpumpe-OSAGA-Schwarze-Flunder-20000-ECO

Habe mit dem Händler diesbezüglich extra noch telefoniert und der hat mir speziell für den US III diese Osaga-Pumpe empfohlen. 
Er meinte, die verkaufen sie generell für den US III.
Ich hab die auch und sie versieht seit Juli 2012 zuverlässig ihren Dienst 

Die Anschlüsse sind Schraubverbindungen ... ähm Zacky, waren das die Gleichen wie beim US III? Kannst Du Dich da noch dran erinnern?

(Scheiß Alzheimer)

Mandy


----------



## hkkleemann (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Wow! Ihr seid echt spitze. Gut, dass ihr eure Erfahrungen und das Wissen teilt. Gerade bzgl. der Filterstrecke und der damit verbundenen Pumpenwahl hätte ich mich ja total vertan. Das mit dem 63 Ausgang des USIII hatte mich zwar irritiert, aber ... 
Die Pump-Empfehlung von dir Mandy habe ich gleichmal gespeichert. Meine Liste an Material wird ja immer konkreter. Danke! 

Die bisher gefundenen IBCs waren alle zum Selbstabholen, muss also noch bis Ende Juni warten, dann dürfte ich wieder Autofahren können und dann verspreche ich mir auch vor Ort zu erkennen ob wirklich keine Chemikalien oder Pestizide verfüllt waren.Danke Olli und Zacky für den Hinweis mit dem Hochdruckreiniger. Wenn das in entsprechenden Fällen reicht, dann kann ich da auch schon mal einen Haken setzen. 

Das mit den Flanschen erscheint mir ja schon nicht so ohne zu sein. Mal schauen, die Idee mit Drahtgeflecht etc. die Bereiche besser zu befestigen klingt sogar für mich machbar. Ich muss mich zumindest mal dran versuchen. :beten 

Die von Mandy vorgeschlagene Pumpe ist also trockenaufstellbar? D.h. unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, richtig? Die wird dann direkt an den Ausgang des US III angeschraubt und pumpt in meine erste Tonne, korrekt verstanden? 

Danke euch und beste Grüße,
Hans


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Laut Händler, ja ...
Der US III muß 1cm über Wasserniveau aufgestellt werden, damit er nicht überläuft (wenn der Teich mal überläuft-also Überlaufrohr am Teich nicht vergessen), demzufolge steht er im Filterkeller erhöht. 
Was heißt, die Pumpe steht sogar leicht unterhalb des US III 
Aber man kann sie auch direkt daneben packen, das ist egal ... wie Du Platz hast.

Korrekt verstanden ... schau, so hab ich es ...

 

Im Notfall muß ich morgen Vormittag noch mal bessere Bilder machen  Dann kannst Du es vielleicht besser erkennen ...

Mandy


----------



## hkkleemann (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Das ist ja super, danke! Denke die Pumpe hast du prima markiert, ich als Brillenträger schau nat. immer genau hin. 
Wenn du aber die Tage (eilt nicht) Lust und Zeit hast zu deinen Filter das ein oder andere Bild zu liefern, da sag' ich nie nein! 
Das Überlaufrohr ist eingeplant, habe ich sogar bei meinem aktuellen nachträglich noch eingebracht, bisher nie was schief gelaufen. Toi toi toi

LG, 
Hans


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Na wenn es morgen nicht gerade hunde und katzen regnet mach ich paar bilder


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Moin Hans,

es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet und das Holz meiner Abdeckung hat sich voll gesogen ... ich krieg den Deckel nicht hoch  Der Wetterbericht sagt auch die nächsten Tage nur Regen vorraus 

Aber ich hab noch 2 Bilder kurz nach der Installation gefunden ...

  die Verbindung der Pumpe/des US III mit der Helixkammer

  Anschluß der Bodenabläufe mit je 1x Zugschieber (würde die aber nicht mehr direkt am US III ankleben, sondern eher im Rohr)

  Anschluß der Pumpe. 63er PVC-Knie mit Innengewinde, dort ein Stück Rohr eingeklebt und an der Pumpe (Außengewinde) ebenfalls ein 63er(  ich glaube) PVC-Innengewinde mit dem Rohr verklebt. Der Ausgang war glaube ich ebenfalls ein Außengewinde. Dort dann ne Schlauchtülle mit Innengewinde drauf und fertig.

  die Gesamtansicht ...

Für bessere Bilder wirste wohl warten müssen bis das Holz getrocknet ist und ich den Deckel wieder hoch bekomme (das erinnert mich an die Gasdruckdämpfer um die ich mich immer noch nicht gekümmert habe ).

Mandy


----------



## hkkleemann (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hallo und guten Morgen Mandy,
sehr lieb von dir, danke!!! Hier gießt es auch schon seit letzter Nacht wie blöde.  Das mit dem Deckel kenne ich von meiner Filtertruhe, wobei der auch an sonnigen Tagen etwas schwer ist. Hatte die tolle Idee, dass im Deckel die ideale Position für Steckdosen, Schalter, Beleuchtung, etc. ist. Dann noch die Dämmung, ... Meine Frau flucht immer, wenn sie dran muss.  
Die Pumpe bestelle ich mir auf alle Fälle schon mal, die Bilder sind bzgl. Verrohrung von USIII, Pumpe, etc. prima! Danke. Du hast die ein oder andere Rohrverbindung (Schmodder HT Rohr und auch den Zulauf zur Helix Kammer) an den Stoßstellen noch mal mit Innotec o.ä. verklebt. Wieso? 

Hoffen wir auf Sonne, es wäre mal Zeit. 
LG, 
Hans


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Du hast die ein oder andere Rohrverbindung (Schmodder HT Rohr und auch den Zulauf zur Helix Kammer) an den Stoßstellen noch mal mit Innotec o.ä. verklebt. Wieso?



Hallo Hans,

der Druck war wohl zu groß ... mir kam das KG-Rohr von der Helix-Kammer incl. Wasser entgegengeflogen ... ich war schön nass 
Ich hab es mit kl. Schrauben fixiert und zusätzlich mit Adheseal abgedichtet bzw. verklebt. Jetzt hält es und ist dicht wie Atze.
Ansonsten hab ich das einfach nur zur Sicherheit gemacht.
Oberflächlich läßt sich Adheseal ja relativ einfach wieder lösen und entfernen 

Mandy


----------



## hkkleemann (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

 Da fallen mir spontan die Bilder ein, die meine Frau macht als ich mich "nass machte". Dumm, dass eines sogar ins Netz gestellt wurde. Sehr peinlich. 
Hast du deine Helix-Kammern gemauert, oder - so wie ich es plane - in Regentonnen realisiert? 

Hier regnet es immer noch. Nervig.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Alles gemauert ...
Schau doch mal in meinen Teichbau ... dann muß ich nicht meine Bilder bei Dir einstellen 

Bloß gut das keiner gesehen hat das mir der Bogen samt Schlauch entgegen kam. Wäre echt peinlich geworden 

Mandy


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Deinen Teichbau? Also in deinen beiden Alben habe ich nur eine Skizze zu deinem Teich gefunden?! 

Aber klar, ich schau mal ob ich einen Beitrag von deinem Teichbau finde. 

LG und schönes WE,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



Zacky schrieb:


> ...Die Sache mit den Rohren, Flanschen für Skimmer und Einläufe ist natürlich ohne echte Betonwand deutlich aufwändiger. :? In dem Fall wäre die Frage an Dich gestellt, wieviel Aufwand magst du betreiben!? Wenn die Beckenwand nicht komplett umläufig aus Schalsteinen gemacht wird, würde ich die Sandwand zusätzlich mit Zementmörtel/Betonmörtel/Drahtgewebe abziehen, damit Dir da nix rauskrümelt. Das muss dann aber auch entpsrechend dick sein. Die Folienflansche kommen schon direkt auf die Rohre, eingeklebt/abgedichtet und alles sollte fix & fertig sein, wenn die Folie reingelegt wird....



Hallo Zacky,
arbeite ja zur Zeit bzgl. Teich überwiegend gedanklich. Jetzt bin ich mal wieder am Problem Rohre zu einer Idee gekommen, die evtl. "einfacher" ist, als dein Vorschlag. 
Wenn ich sowohl Skimmer als auch die Einströmdüsen bei etwa -80cm positionieren will, dann könnte ich ja hingehen, mache eine Pflanzstufe, die ich mit einer Reihe Schalsteine "abfange" und daran/darin die entsprechenden Rohre (110er für Skimmer, 63er für Einströmdüsen) anbringen. 
Ist das eher eine gute Idee, oder eher ... 

Schönes Wochenende erstmal, heute hat es noch gar nicht geregnet, fehlt euch das auch so?
Ersatzweise stürmt es dafür wie blöde. 

Hans


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hey hans,

Der link steht in meiner signatur


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

wie kann ein einzelner mensch sooooo blind sein.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Kein thema, geht mir öfter so 
Der teich samt technik ist nicht perfekt, aber die ein oder andere anregung findeste bestimmt. Zumal du ja auch mit nem us 3 filtern willst


----------



## hkkleemann (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Zumindest mal ist so der Plan, evtl. schaffe ich die Anschaffung nicht "sofort", das muss ich mal sehen. 
Deine Doku finde ich sehr gut für mich, weil ich in der Größe wie ich sie aktuell plane und dann auch in der Hoffnung "nie wieder", versuche ich alle meine Denkfehler zu finden und hoffentlich rechtzeitig "alle" Stolperfallen von vorneherein auszuschließen. 
Ok, ich muss selbst lachen, alle Fehler von vorneherein ausschließen. Brüller. Aber ich versuche es mal. Hier habe ich gerade Schalsteine bei mir in der Nähe für 2,45 pro Stück. Ok, oder zu teuer? Wäre es nicht günstiger gekommen, du hättest alle Bodenplatten vorbereitet und auf einmal dir den Beton fertig bringen lassen?


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowohl Skimmer als auch die Einströmdüsen bei etwa -80cm positionieren will, dann könnte ich ja hingehen, mache eine Pflanzstufe, die ich mit einer Reihe Schalsteine "abfange" und daran/darin die entsprechenden Rohre (110er für Skimmer, 63er für Einströmdüsen) anbringen.



Hallo Hans.

Also du willst im natürlichen Grund (Sandboden) eine Stufe modellieren, auf welche Du dann zusätzlich Schalsteine setzen willst, die dann aber als Ringanker mit Beton ausgegossen werden. In diese Schalsteinreihe dann die Ein- & Ausgänge für Skimmer & Co.

Hinter den Schalsteinen wieder auffüllen und als Pflanzzone nutzen!? Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn denn dann JA, dann kann das durchaus funktionieren. Aber bedenke, dass in dieser Tiefe nur sehr wenige Pflanzen ihren Standort haben. Aber das macht ja nix, wenn deine Fische ein paar Pflanzen stehen lassen, kann man dort Unterwasserpflanzen wie Tannenwedel und so, dort sehr  gut ansiedeln lassen. Seerosen sind in der Tiefe auch immer gut.

Nachtrag: Wie tief wird nochmal dein Teich? Vielleicht ist es auch dann ganz sinnvoll, wenn Du im unteren Bereich einfach 3 Reihe komplett ringsum mit Schalsteine stellst und dann darüber den Teich wieder nach oben hin abstufst bzw. schräg nach oben außen gestaltest!? Weißt Du wie ich das jetzt meine?


----------



## hkkleemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbewohner's neues Zuhause*

Hi und guten Morgen!

Hallo Zacky, hast du wie immer richtig verstanden, das war/ist mein Plan. Dachte so habe ich einerseits eine Pflanzstufe und auch gleich die Fixiermöglichkeit für Skimmer und Einströmdüsen. 

Bzgl. Pflanzen hatte ich auch an die Seerosen für diese Tiefe gedacht. Tannenwedel habe ich auch zu genüge und ich wollte noch Lysimachia-Unterwasserbüsche einsetzen. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung? Soll gut wuchern und entsprechende Filterwirkung haben. Auch in Tiefen von 2m noch einsetzbar. 

Das wäre dann auch so die geplante tiefste Zone. 

LG, Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
eine für mich schier unerträgliche Teichpause geht zu Ende. Die Schwimmer haben den Winter in meiner Notunterkunft alle prima überstanden. Ich war sehr skeptisch. Aber die Filterkammer (3x3x2 Meter) war zumindest mal als Winterquartier top. Wenn auch alles auf die Schnelle und den letzten  Drücker passieren musste. Hausbau mit Teichumzug ist echt stressig. 
Jetzt soll es wie gesagt losgehen und ich habe gleich schon mal die erste Frage: Meine Filterkammer ist rundherum mit einer Noppenbahn (Deltafolie) umgeben. So weit ok, aber die eine Wand der Filterkammer ist direkt die Wand zum Teich. Jetzt bin ich am Grübeln ob und wie ich die Teichfolie an dieser Wand anbringen kann. Ich befürchte die Noppenbahn direkt unter der Folie klappt so nicht. Habt ihr evtl. Ideen? 

Wie immer schon mal vorab vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen. 
LG, Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (10. März 2014)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
evtl. war meine Frage ja zu deppert, aber andererseits habe ich auch noch keine Bilder beigefügt! 
Hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Wie ihr - hoffe ich - sehen könnt, ist die eine Problematik ¿ (Ironie) die Noppenbahn um die Filterkammer. Die im letzten Winter auf die Schnelle reingeschafft worden und leider nur bedingt gut anliegend am Mauerwerk. 
Das andere Problem sind die rundum zu stark und zu weit angeschrägten Ufer. Das war so natürlich nicht geplant. Aktuell - meine Haxe ist wieder einsatzbereit - bin ich dabei die Pflanzstufen zu gestalten. 

Den Rand würde ich gerne etwas "begradigen" und bei meiner Suche auf die Methode dieses GALA-Planers gestoßen (http://www.zeolith.de/). Kennt ihr diese Methode rundherum mit Stützen, Querlatten und ggf. sogar Rigipsplatten die Teichwände zu nivellieren? Er sagt in einem der Videos das Material wäre alles biologisch und könne ruhig verrotten, denn Wasser und Erde würden sich gegenseitig stützen. Sicherlich, aber was ist mit den eingesetzten Schrauben? Die könnten doch dann auch die Folie beschädigen?

Evtl. habt ihr ja bessere/andere Ideen, wie ich den Teichrand auch jetzt noch halbwegs zügig und günstig begradigen kann? Würde mich sehr freuen, auf eure Kommentare zählen zu können. Danke euch allen! 

LG, 
Hans
PS: Bilder folgen gleich...


----------



## hkkleemann (10. März 2014)

So, nun endlich mal nachfolgend die Bilder:

a) Problem Noppenabahn um die Filterkammer --> Flies + Folie muss hier dran





b) Teichgrub, schräge zu stark angeschrägte Ufer




c) vom geplanten Sonnendeck (Filterkammer) aus gesehen




d) vom geplanten Rasen aus gesehen




e) in Richtung sp. Sonnendeck




f) Problem --> Zu viel Rasenfläche würde verloren gehen, wenn diese extreme Schräge bleibt




g) ansteigendes Ufer im Eck. Problematisch?


----------

